# Squirrel gun?



## Minnowhead

I prefer my Savage .22/20 guage over/under. Perfect for shooting tree rats!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

For the first time, I used a 20 gauge winchester 120 for squirrels. I had trouble knocking them down so I need to get bigger shot for it. I think dicks had some 6 or 4 on sale. Might have to go take another look.
otherwise, I love to use airguns. I took one with the hatsan 1000s in .22 cal. It dropped and didnt get back up.


----------



## koonzie99

I have a 22/410 i used to use a lot. Now ill just use my 1100 till leaves fall off then il switch to my 22. I use remington game loads #6. found them on sale for 6.50 a box.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

koonzie99 said:


> I have a 22/410 i used to use a lot. Now ill just use my 1100 till leaves fall off then il switch to my 22. I use remington game loads #6. found them on sale for 6.50 a box.


There you go, I think thats the load!


----------



## Slatebar

I have enjoyed hunted them for near 70 years and #1 squirrel gun would be 12 or 16 ga Mod. 12 Winchester 30inch Full Choke with #5 shot and/or Winchester Mod 37 in 12 or16 ga with #5 30 inch Full ...Second choice would be an older 870 Wingmaster in 12 ga. I don't care for shooting a rifle in trees with no real backstop so don't have much experience with a 22.. May just be a physic thing with me, but I have always found Remington Express ammo will perform much better than either Winchester or Federal..


----------



## supercanoe

Savage Mark II 22.


----------



## missionfishin

.17 mach2 if you can find ammo. Head shot machine!

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Slatebar said:


> I have enjoyed hunted them for near 70 years and #1 squirrel gun would be 12 or 16 ga Mod. 12 Winchester 30inch Full Choke with #5 shot and/or Winchester Mod 37 in 12 or16 ga with #5 30 inch Full ...Second choice would be an older 870 Wingmaster in 12 ga. I don't care for shooting a rifle in trees with no real backstop so don't have much experience with a 22.. May just be a physic thing with me, but I have always found Remington Express ammo will perform much better than either Winchester or Federal..


Another shotgun user. What ranges do you shoot with that? I have a mod choke on my 20 but I can change it out to a full or cylinder bore.
and tomorrow, im taking out my dads only semi auto .410 (remington 11-48) and im gonna try to kill a few. These shells have number 6 shot in it.


----------



## lacywbosu2

Loved to shoot them with a 22. Now at 63, my skill is not that good. I use a shot gun and have plenty of delicious squirrel meat. 20, 16, and 12 gauge with full choke depending on leaves and distance of shots.


----------



## Skippy

Still use my old Marlin 39A. It still has a old Weaver V22 scope on it. Keep it right on 4 power, almost afraid to move it off of that. Shoot super X hollow points. That old 22 will still put 3 shots in the same raged hole at 30 yards. 
The wife doesn't like to eat squirrel so I only take out 6 for the whole year.
I whack 4 with the 22 then switch to an old 36cal flint lock shooting patched round balls. The only trouble is it sure takes some time to get those last 2 tree rats.


----------



## kayak1979

Benjamin Marauder .25 cal air rifle. 900 fps and very silent. With the crosman 28 grain domed I am getting 50 foot pounds of energy knock down power. 
http://www.crosman.com/airguns/rifles/pcp/BP2564S


----------



## saugeye2

marlin mod 60c .22 or savage .17 hmr


----------



## snag

at some public areas I got the old rem 870 to use and the 22mark 2 at other spots. then the 22 nitro piston air rifle when the leaves thin out a bit.


----------



## fishintechnician

supercanoe said:


> Savage Mark II 22.


I love my savage mark II, I have the stainless bull Barrel and thumbhe stock, topped w a bushnell banner. Thing is stupid acutate


----------



## pkent

22 with cb longs, silent but deadly.


----------



## buckeyebowman

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Another shotgun user. What ranges do you shoot with that? I have a mod choke on my 20 but I can change it out to a full or cylinder bore.
> and tomorrow, im taking out my dads only semi auto .410 (remington 11-48) and im gonna try to kill a few. These shells have number 6 shot in it.


Wow! Your Dad has a semi-auto .410 Rem?! I would seriously love to see a pic of that gun! I have a Rem 1100 semi-auto in 12Ga., and I absolutely love it!


----------



## koonzie99

buckeyebowman said:


> Wow! Your Dad has a semi-auto .410 Rem?! I would seriously love to see a pic of that gun! I have a Rem 1100 semi-auto in 12Ga., and I absolutely love it!


I love my 1100's. I got two of them one for deer and one for whatever else. I've killed alot of stuff with those guns. Some said something about a Winchester model 37. It was my grandpa's now mine. I took it to shot trap a couple weeks ago got 17-25 with it.


----------



## olwhitee

Ruger 10/22 is my go to squirrel gun. Even with the leaves on, it will do the trick.


----------



## beetlebailey

my favorite is my dads ole Winchester 72...its shot a truckloads of squirrels in its livetime!!! dang things a tackdriver. my dad bought that gun when he was 9 yrs old. when I turned of age it was handed down to me... first time in yrs ive been squirrel huntin and it brings back a lot of memories!!!! since my dad is not doing well!!!!!!


----------



## fishguy 888

Remington 870 20 gauge with improved cylinder choke and 6 shot. Would like to use the .410 but bullets for it are so expensive.


----------



## All Eyes

For squirrels I highly recommend the T-Rex 700 Ultra Mag shown in this video. 
If finding the squirrel afterwards is a priority, this gun may not suit your needs.


----------



## FISNFOOL

My squirrel gun is a front stuffer. 32 caliber PRB Black Powder Crockett Rifle. Dual triggers. Rear trigger pull sets the front hair trigger. Realign the sight and just tough it. BP does not have the velocity of modern smokeless powder. So the patched round ball is perfect for head or body shots.

Squirrel pics are not mine. I do not have a digital camera I can carry while hunting.


----------



## jray

FISNFOOL said:


> My squirrel gun is a front stuffer. 32 caliber PRB Black Powder Crockett Rifle. Dual triggers. Rear trigger pull sets the front hair trigger. Realign the sight and just tough it. BP does not have the velocity of modern smokeless powder. So the patched round ball is perfect for head or body shots.
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrel pics are not mine. I do not have a digital camera I can carry while hunting.



Same gun I shoot! 25 grains of 3f behind pillow ticking is my load of choice


----------



## FISNFOOL

jray said:


> Same gun I shoot! 25 grains of 3f behind pillow ticking is my load of choice


Same load here. Minute of Squirrel accurate.


----------



## HookBender

My oh my, that is one handsome rifle!


----------



## beetlebailey

dad and i we have a pair of tc Cherokee 32 cal with a lobo 4 power. I my have to get it dirty now!!!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

here it is. Its nothing real special really. It was a heavily used and abused gun that dad bought but never shot. It functions well and doesn't seem to have any outright issues, other than being beat up and loosing its bluing. It has a mod choke and a 24 inch barrel. That recoil action does take some getting used to, but it patterns well and within 20 yards, should be good on squirrels.


----------



## Minnowhead

That'll work great on squirrels. Specially when they are high up feeding in the canopy.


----------



## chadwimc

My go to gun for squirrels is an old Mossberg bolt action 20 gauge shotgun.
Extra full choke. A machinist friend of mine was experimenting with swaging barrel chokes way back when. Then everybody came up with screw in chokes.

It is death to any squirrel I can see within about 40 yards...


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

I will only use one of my .22s.I don't want pellets breaking my teeth.Head shot or through the gut,they're gone.Plus,you double your range.Dial up the scope power and pick em off at 100yds.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FISNFOOL

beetlebailey said:


> dad and i we have a pair of tc Cherokee 32 cal with a lobo 4 power. I my have to get it dirty now!!!


Not familiar with the LOBO brand. Is it a handgun scope you have mounted to the rifle? These old eyes could use an assist. Is a pic of your setup possible?


----------



## bobberbucket

Remington 597 22lr when the leaves are off use my old Stevens 20ga with #4 shot when they are on.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Snyd

I love hunting these little guys with my 10 22 ruger. I used to hunt with my 12 gauge but wanted more of a challenge so about 8 years ago I started shooting them with my 22.


----------



## D-Bak

I am a Marlin Model 60 guy. After the first time I tried a .22 I never went back to a shotgun.


----------



## Dude5285

I just popped 3 today with my savage 17hmr use to use shotgun. Gun is a head shot magnet. Use to have a problem with the 12 Guage not dropping squirrels from the trees


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Dude5285 said:


> I just popped 3 today with my savage 17hmr use to use shotgun. Gun is a head shot magnet. Use to have a problem with the 12 Guage not dropping squirrels from the trees


What size shot did you use?


----------



## Dude5285

Was using 6 shot in shotgun for 17 I use 17 gr. V max by Hornady


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Dude5285 said:


> Was using 6 shot in shotgun for 17 I use 17 gr. V max Hornady


Huh. Maybe 6 might not be big enough. I may go 4 next im out.
I now have a beautiful browning A500R 12 gauge to use for squirrel. It has a improved cylinder choke, so for now ill have to keep my shots on the close side. But I cant wait to try It out!


----------



## Bad Bub

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Huh. Maybe 6 might not be big enough. I may go 4 next im out.
> I now have a beautiful browning A500R 12 gauge to use for squirrel. It has a improved cylinder choke, so for now ill have to keep my shots on the close side. But I cant wait to try It out!


I wouldn't go any smaller than 6 for squirrels, that's for sure. I use 3" #5 shot in my .410 until the leaves come off, and still manage to lose 1 or 2 each year.


----------

